# Dark Streak on Scrotum and Yellow Fur



## Isokeraunic (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys. When I took my hedgehog Sebastian out today I noticed the fur on his underside was very yellow and he had an odd dark streak from his penile sheath to his scrotum. Giving him a bath and a good soak didn't change either color.. is it likely just dirty or need I be worried? A search on the Hedgehog Central forums turned up one similar question regarding the dark streak on his scrotum but there weren't any replies. Anyone else seen this? I can take a picture if need be.


----------



## Isokeraunic (Apr 22, 2014)




----------

